# New tires, choices choices choices!!!!



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Help me out guys. I ride a mix of terrain, but I am all about the mud when we get off the main trails. I was looking at everything from Outlaws, Bi/Tri Claws, Mudzillas, Vamps, 589's etc. And should I stick with 26's or go up to 27's and buy the HL 2 inch lift??

Opinions from everyone is welcome, and if you can recommend a different tire that I haven't listed, let me know. Also to take into account, for 5 months of the year I will be riding in snow (some times quite deep)


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I can only speak from my own experience but Laws suck for trail riding IMO. They only time I'm glad I have mine is when I get into mud.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Well reading up on Maxxis M966 Mudzilla's I like what I am reading so far. Next question would be who has run them/is running them and what do you all think of them? Also can I stuff the 27's under a stock height 08 brute or should I just order up the HL 2" lift at the same time?


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

get you some 28 zillas,not mudzillas and you will be very happy,should fit with no rubbing or you can go with some 27 if you are worried about fit.the 28 will clear no problem though.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

A buddy of mine used to run the 27" 589's on his Outty 800. They were a very good all around tire. They were very good on trails and awesome in the snow. We used his quad quite a bit during ice fishing season. They also held there own pretty good in the slop. His only complaint was a slight wobble at speeds over 45 or so.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i'll throw Zillas out there too for a decent all around tire. 28" zillas will fit stock height brute, so atleast go with a 27


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey thanks for all the replies guys. So really... a 28 will fit under with no issues? Interesting. ) Well Next week's OT check is going to go towards new tires I think. Keep em coming guys, but so far the Zilla's are looking like a good choice.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

27 inch Zilla's....


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Should I do a clutch spring change for the 27's?


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I wouldn't think you would have to with the Zillas. They are a pretty light tire.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I was running my 28" Zillas stock height and had no problems. I now have a 2" lift and they are no where near my plastics. I love them as far as an all around tire. I just ordered an Almond secondary spring but dont think that i really needed it.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

28" Zillas


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I REALLY want to try some zilla's. Got to unload these MST's first!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

beavel said:


> Should I do a clutch spring change for the 27's?


Of it were mine I would Run a Almond...but thats me...I like the torque of it.:rockn:


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

So I ordered up the 27" Zillas. Will be here in a week. And I think I am going to hit up EPI later today for an Almond secondary.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

good choice.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

you will not regret your choice. I just put in my almound secondary and could not notice any diffrence in high but in low there is a big diffrence.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

I guess my next step is to save up some more $$ and buy some new rims. MSA Nuke's I think it will be.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm a little late but I think mud bugs and zillas are probably the best choices. IMO the mud bugs clean better but the zillas are lighter. My 28" bugs measure 28.5" on the bike with 5 psi pressure and I have loads of clearance. You won't be disappointed with what you bought.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm late on this one too. You could have cleared the 28'' zillas easy with no lift. Thats whats on my bike in the avatar pic to the left.

The zillas are by far my favorite trail/mud tire i have tried so far. I can't say how they will do in the snow sine we don't get snow down this way. I will say that they don't do to well in sand. Dig pretty bad in sand. Every thing else they do great on.

Stock springs will work fine but your not going to hurt anything adding the almond.

Personally i probably would have left the stock secondary spring in and added a EPI maroon primary. Either way your good to go with those light tires.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

beavel said:


> I guess my next step is to save up some more $$ and buy some new rims. MSA Nuke's I think it will be.



Oh yeah...the Nukes are BAD:rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Tires showed up today. I go get em at 10:00am tomorrow (Friday). :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:showpics:


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

They are out in the back of my truck I will snap a pic next time I go for a break.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok so I didn't snap any pics but I did test the ZIllas out Yesterday. I love them, they just dig down and hook up in the mud. Was getting some pretty nice water wheelies with them. I will be sure to get some pics and vid next time we go out. Thanks to MIMB with all the input and helpful thoughts on which tires to get. I can say I am very pleased with the Zillas. :bigok:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats....I got some 27 inch Zilla's I trail ride with and I love them....They go very well for what they are.


----------



## OCCBrute (May 11, 2009)

good choice on the zillas.. good all around tire.


----------

